# Looking for a luthier in Vancouver



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know a good luthier in vancouver that can that a full refret with stainless steel frets? And anyone know the rough cost of how much this would cost?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had some work done by Nicole Alosinac in past and she was reasonable in terms of price and did great work!

Nicole Alosinac Luthiery, electric and acoustic guitar repair in Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I second Nicole her work was great and her pricing wasn't to shabby either. I found her to be very easy to talk with and her understanding was key to having my guitar come out perfect as she heard everything I said and understood exactly what I wanted and needed.ship


----------

